# Natural BB bulk



## cm59 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have started a bulk with a view to competing in a novices class throught the npa. I am a personal trainer so know quite a bit with regards to general stuff but not with the specific natural BB side of things

I am 22 YO 5 foot 11, 80 kilos at mo, decent bit of muscle and visible abs

Just wanted someone in the mo to check out my diet

Meal 1- 30g protein shake and glass of OJ

Meal 2 (60 mins later) - 3 eggs 40g porridge with jam and milk

Train

PWO - Recoveryxs from my protein - 24g protein, 50g carbs creatine etc

Meal 3 - tin tune, salad cream, red pepper, cherry toms, peanut butter

Meal 4 - Banana, 2 packs of ham 40g protein

Meal 5 - meat lots of veg and small amount carbs

Meal 6 - Pint of milk, few nuts

4 litres of water during day

Training full body every other day for no more than an hour

Cardio and abs on 3 rest days

1 total rest day a week

What you guys thimnk?


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

why do you do full body every other day? you should do a 3 day split, something like: Mon: Chest/bicep Wed: Shoulders/Tricep Fri: legs/back. You can do cardio on your non weights days

You need more good carbs if you want to bulk and ditch ham.

Eat grilled chicken and brown rice and fibrous veg for your solid food meals

Have a pot of cottage cheese as meal 6 instead of milk.

You need more healthy fats e.g fish oil/flax


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

TGF 3 said:


> why do you do full body every other day? you should do a 3 day split, something like: Mon: Chest/bicep Wed: Shoulders/Tricep Fri: legs/back. You can do cardio on your non weights days
> 
> You need more good carbs if you want to bulk and ditch ham.
> 
> ...


I agree with most you've posted except the part about needing to do a 3 day split? Full body routines can be equally as effective and it's just important that you alternate training methods every so often. I'm starting a 3 day full body next week. (HST) for a few months after sticking to a 4 day split for ages. Just makes a change; change keeps your body guessing and your mind motivated.


----------



## cm59 (Dec 23, 2009)

cheers guy

ill up the carbs and the oils

How come i should ditch the ham? im having this instead of a protein shake as i thought real food was better. it only costs me 52p per pack


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

processed meat. its cheap for a reason its just ****


----------



## cm59 (Dec 23, 2009)

shall i just have a shake in this space then?


----------



## TGF 3 (Feb 27, 2007)

radicalry00 said:


> I agree with most you've posted except the part about needing to do a 3 day split? Full body routines can be equally as effective and it's just important that you alternate training methods every so often. I'm starting a 3 day full body next week. (HST) for a few months after sticking to a 4 day split for ages. Just makes a change; change keeps your body guessing and your mind motivated.


I dont think you should train a muscle whilst it is still recovering (i.e you have still got a DOM), if I do legs, or chest or any large muscle group, they are usually still sore two days later so I dont like to train them again. Having said that I have never tried a full body routine, so I am not going to knock it, what I stated is just the routine that I use and have found effective.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Worst diet iv ever seen. lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Obviously it would depend on portion sizes, but I recon that would only add up to 2500cals if you were lucky. I'm only a few kgs more than you (82kg @ 6 foot) but am eating 3000-3500 cals a day. At this intake I am putting on just under 2kg a month.

I would say that protein is intake is just about ok, although upping it a little wouldn't hurt. The main problem is the combination of carbs and fats are to low.

I agree with ditching the packets of ham in place of chicken, you can cook a few days worth and keep it in the fridge or even freeze it.

I personally do a push, pull, legs, shoulders split, but I don't think there is anything wrong with other ways of training as long as you are able to put everything into your workout. You could consider a 2 day split twice a week if you feel you are not able to recover between session though.


----------

